# Front axle weight



## Plow6.7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Picked up a new western mvp3 8'6 and stopped by the cat scales. Front axle said 6520 and my truck has a 6000lb front axle. Truck is a 14 ram 3500 cummins. Will this cause a problem?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You'll be fine.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Are you running ballast? Get some weight *Behind* your rear axle.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

From everything I've been told the truck will handle it just fine. Do you know what the plow weighs? Just curious, I picked up an '11 2500 Cummins last year and looked at putting a plow on it for awhile. Found that nothing is "recommended" outside of the plain old 8' blades.


----------



## Plow6.7 (Mar 9, 2015)

When I weighed it I didn't have any in bed. I think the plows 960 if I recall. The local place that installed didn't make any mention of it being too much, just told me nice truck haha


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Plow6.7;1978479 said:


> When I weighed it I didn't have any in bed. I think the plows 960 if I recall. The local place that installed didn't make any mention of it being too much, just told me nice truck haha


Good to know. If I pull the trigger on a plow for mine, it'll be an 810/wideout. Same ballpark weight. I figured worst case, I'll just install myself. Post up a pic!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was told any of the plows can go on a new ram 5500 lb springs on 6.4 , 6000 lb on cummins . I am ordering a 3500 and a 9.6 xv2 is going on it


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Your Dana 60(?) front should take the weight. It's similar to most the overloaded half-tons running around.
Premature wear on the front bjs, bearings bushings, etc. 

If you can get some ballast behind the axle, you may be able to get enough weight off the front to get you back into spec. It's probably the cummins putting you over weight. The Hemi is probably light enough to keep everything in check.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Sprag-O;1978522 said:


> Your Dana 60(?) front should take the weight. It's similar to most the overloaded half-tons running around.
> Premature wear on the front bjs, bearings bushings, etc.
> 
> If you can get some ballast behind the axle, you may be able to get enough weight off the front to get you back into spec. It's probably the cummins putting you over weight. The Hemi is probably light enough to keep everything in check.


That is what was getting me into trouble trying to match the hefty plows to mine. No big deal for the Hemis.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's only a problem if you get into an accident and the overloaded front axle is discovered. Then you're in some deep ****.

With that said, I run an 8'2" Boss DXT with wings on my 2500/Cummins truck and have no issues.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's an AAM axle not a Dana. They haven't run Dana axles in a pickup for more than a decade.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Plow6.7;1978021 said:


> Picked up a new western mvp3 8'6 and stopped by the cat scales. Front axle said 6520 and my truck has a 6000lb front axle. Truck is a 14 ram 3500 cummins. Will this cause a problem?


Easy diesel motor take all of thé Axel weight
almost ... That's why for plowing its better
to use gas motor if your concern .. Sometimes You get
Premature trouble .... But i'm still getting diesel
for my second truck ...


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Been running an mvp on my 06 for 9 years now. Other than replacing ball joints with Moog its handled the weight just fine. I also run about 800#'s in the back.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

I know, but is concern is weight above is rating its normal without the plow
the motor itself takes almost the whole rating,ballast wont change the weight in front its only for traction,


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

I run 1200 's in back still drops 3/4 " in front


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder what front axle weights in with a 9-6 MVP3 with wings. Just short of 11-6. 

My truck is 2014 CC PSD 350, I do carry 200 gals of diesel and a heavy tool box. I did manage to twist out the axle about a month ago.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys, My two cents, I have a 1997 Ford F-350, power stroke(solid axle), door truck has it stamped 4,800 gvw front. I bought the truck brand new, that same year in 97' I had a spring shop "add" an extra leaf to the front and rears. I have a 8 ft. MM1 straight blade, I am going to put the new fisher V2 on this summer, **however, fisher e-match says I need a 5,000 front gvw, so I called spring shop back, explained, he chuckled, and said by adding that extra leaf to the front, I gained about 725 lbs per side, so i'm not a dodge person, not sure if they use springs or coil springs....again just my two cents


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

F250/XLS;1979223 said:


> I know, but is concern is weight above is rating its normal without the plow
> the motor itself takes almost the whole rating,ballast wont change the weight in front its only for traction,


This is how a lever works...










Ballast *Behind the rear axle* unloads the front. Ever stick 800# of sand only behind the rear wheels? It affects braking and steering.

While 7-800# of sand behind the rear axle doesn't shed an equal amount off the front, it still will take a considerable amount of weight off that axle. And yes, it also adds traction weight to the rear.

That's why it's called 'Ballast'


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

......................


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

512high;1979278 said:


> Hi guys, My two cents, I have a 1997 Ford F-350, power stroke(solid axle), door truck has it stamped 4,800 gvw front. I bought the truck brand new, that same year in 97' I had a spring shop "add" an extra leaf to the front and rears. I have a 8 ft. MM1 straight blade, I am going to put the new fisher V2 on this summer, **however, fisher e-match says I need a 5,000 front gvw, so I called spring shop back, explained, he chuckled, and said by adding that extra leaf to the front, I gained about 725 lbs per side, so i'm not a dodge person, not sure if they use springs or coil springs....again just my two cents


Your spring shop isn't quite right. Sure you stiffened up the front end but your axle is still only rated for 4800 pounds. That being said I don't believe for a minute the 200 pound difference in rating is going to matter


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

peteo1;1979355 said:


> Your spring shop isn't quite right. Sure you stiffened up the front end but your axle is still only rated for 4800 pounds. That being said I don't believe for a minute the 200 pound difference in rating is going to matter


On super duties, at least the new ones, and probably the old ones, axle capacity is dictated by the springs. All super duties have the same brakes, bearings, shocks, etc, with different VIN code springs for different weights. Putting 6000lb springs on a truck with a 5200lb door sticker now effectively makes that truck have a 6000lb front axle. Legally, it's still classified as a 5200 I believe.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Axle capacity is dictated by the sticker in the door jam.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1979388 said:


> Axle capacity is dictated by the sticker in the door jam.


Yes, and changing the components out changes the capacity , from a physical and practical aspect. Legally, it is still considered the lighter weight depending on the state


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottydosnntkno;1979391 said:


> Yes, and changing the components out changes the capacity , from a physical and practical aspect. Legally, it is still considered the lighter weight depending on the state


You can put the stiffest springs in it, in the eyes of the DOT
nothing has changed.
In every state in the union, it's the MFG's sticker in the door jam....:waving:

I have a gasser with the front coil springs out of a diesel.
they have a higher capacity. but the DOT doesn't care.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We need more illustrations in this thread, maybe a post in braille


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Sprag-O;1979283 said:


> This is how a lever works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahah actually your picture looks cool ,, i use
1200 # it doesn t make your front end lift at all
it levels out your weight,,,, yes,,, wont change 
your issue of weight on your front end One bit.
It adds reer weight and makes thé overall weight
Similar and that makes your traction more even.
go back on thé balance and You Will see ..
Or wait to get pulled over and then pull
your picture out to explain to thé DOT guy


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

When's the last time DOT pulled you over while plowing to check axle wt? Get real


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

jhenderson9196;1979653 said:


> When's the last time DOT pulled you over while plowing to check axle wt? Get real


Jan 2 blitz in combination with thé city cop....
And i busted... It Took 5 min to do by thé way .... I need a permit $490.00 annually .. We all walked in a Road block .. Ballast doesn t remove actual weight from your front end ...


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

F250/XLS;1979657 said:


> Jan 2 blitz in combination with thé city cop....
> And i busted... It Took 5 min to do by thé way .... I need a permit $490.00 annually .. We all walked in a Road block .. Ballast doesn t remove actual weight from your front end ...


For us it was a very hard year they were everywhere 
And looking out for everything ,,,,


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If 1200lbs doesn't raise the front end your not positioning it properly. I guess you're the only person I've ever talked to that's been weighed while plowing during a snow storm. Anybody else?


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

jhenderson9196;1979671 said:


> If 1200lbs doesn't raise the front end your not positioning it properly. I guess you're the only person I've ever talked to that's been weighed while plowing during a snow storm. Anybody else?


Try using a mesuring tape then let me know,,
Been plowing for 25 years subing for my cousin
and never even seen a GREEN like we call them here
But this year ,,, unreal they are everywhere
And thé ballast was actually in the right place
and that is exactly why i busted with 1200 .. In front
It was plow to far from grill of truck ,,, thé drawings
are showing plow from bumper wich adds
6 " then im legal.... Still waiting on that issue.
Over and out


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Measuring tape isn't going to tell you if you took 1-200 pounds off the front of your truck. especially when you just increased your overall weight and caused the rear to squat.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Sprag-O;1979697 said:


> Measuring tape isn't going to tell you if you took 1-200 pounds off the front of your truck. especially when you just increased your overall weight and caused the rear to squat.


Its exactly What im saying,, if You cant weight
the truck using a tape Will indicate You if thé front
is lifting or not using ballast , im not arguing that we need
it ,, i use it myself but right now im trying
all sorts of things with my new xv2 ,, its very close
To thé ground compare to my XLS and nô mater
What i do thé corners are still very close
To thé ground .... Using ballast or not im always
Squating 3/4" and ground clearance is always
the same ,,,,, i might need a leveling kit ???


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

As I said, you need to go to a scale with and without balast and be willing to actually move it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

your right, if u put weight in the box the back doesn't go down and the front doesn't go up.

Weight makes the tape move....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1979738 said:


> your right, if u put weight in the box the back doesn't go down and the front doesn't go up.
> 
> Weight makes the tape move....


Thanks, I understand now.


----------

